# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  بوست مباراة الميرغني x المريخ الزعيم

## Ehab M. Ali

*الميرغني كسلا يستضيف فريق مريخ السودان 


أستاد كسلا


دوري سوداني ون الممتاز
الدورة الثانية
الاسبوع الثامن عشر



السبت
18 سبتمبر2010
 الساعـــــــــــــــ4:30pmـــــــــــــــة





موفق الفريقين
المريخ في صدارة المنافسة برصيد 43 نقطة
الميرغني في قاع الترتيب برصيد 13 نقطة



المباراة منقولة علي قناة قوون الرياضية
بصوت المعلق الرشيد بدوي عبيد
والاذاعة الرياضية اف أم 104
 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*من المفترض أن يكون التمرين الختامي لفريق مريخ السودان قد إنتهي قبل قليل باستاده بامدرمان حيث ينتظم اللاعبون في معسكر مقفول حتي صباح الغد حيث ستتوجه البعثة بمشيئة الله الي مدينة كسلا علي متن طائرة خاصة علي أن تعود بعد نهاية المباراة مباشرة.

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*فريق الميرغني كسلا يفقد عدد من نجومه في مباراة الغد، خاصة وأن الفريق قد تم تسريحه في الثلث الاخير من شهر رمضان المبارك وقد تم تجميعه قبل أربعة ايام.

*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*يجب ان لا ننخدع بالحديث عن ضعف اعداد الميرغنى كسلا
فريق الميرغنى اقام معسكرا بالخرطوم قبل العيد 
وتم فض المعسكر قبل العيد بيومين 

نتوقع ان نشهد  مباراة قوية 
ومنتصرين ان شاء الله
*

----------


## محمد عبده

*المرغني ضعيف في ترتيبو وتركيبوا الحالي لكين المريخ أيضا في أسوأ أوضاعه
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*يا أخوانا نحن الإستهتار بالفرق ده يا هو العملها فينا مع { الجلافيط والإتحاد والأمل }
المريخ لازم يلعب وكأنو لاعب مباراة أفريقية
بالتوفيق إن شاء الله للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*النصر للزعيم باذن الله
الله يثبت الركب !!
*

----------


## الحارث

*اللهم انصر المريخ

*

----------


## ابولين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

يا أخوانا نحن الإستهتار بالفرق ده يا هو العملها فينا مع { الجلافيط والإتحاد والأمل }
المريخ لازم يلعب وكأنو لاعب مباراة أفريقية
بالتوفيق إن شاء الله للزعيم



دا كلام مية مية 0 اللهم انصر المريخ 0 وعطش ترباس والقعونج0
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

فريق الميرغني كسلا يفقد عدد من نجومه في مباراة الغد، خاصة وأن الفريق قد تم تسريحه في الثلث الاخير من شهر رمضان المبارك وقد تم تجميعه قبل أربعة ايام.




علينا باكتمال فريقنا وجاهزيته بدلا من ان نقلل من قوة خصومنا وهذه احد اسباب الاخفاقات
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*شكراً ايهاب 
وربنا ينصر الزعيم
*

----------


## الصفوى

*اللهم انصر المريخ اليوم
وغدا وكل يوم
اميييييين
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*زي ما قال سلك لو ما رجعوا بالتلات نقاط و تسعة أهداف ( على الأقل) ما إجونا راجعين 
اللهم أنصر الزعيم في كل حين
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

* غادر صباح اليوم من بورتسودان متوجهاً الى كسلا اللاعب بلة  جابر الذي فاجاء المدرب مايكل كروغر بطلبه المشاركة فى مباراة اليوم بعد ان تلقى العزاء فى وفاة شقيقته التى حدثت يوم  امس الاول فى بورسودان وقد تحدث اللاعب حديثا طيباً مؤكداً أنه بالرغم من وفاة شقيقته الا إنه تسامي فوق آلامه وذلك لأجل أن يؤدي ضريبة المريخ واضاف: من الأفضل أن أنزف أنا من الداخل بدلاً من أن ينزف المريخ نقطة واحدة. 

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*تعتبر مباراة اليوم هى الاخيرة بالنسبة للاعب إستيفن وورغو والذى وافق على عرض  الاهلى  بنغازى الجديد .. اللاعب صرح بأنه كان يتمني أن يكون ضمن صفوف الفريق حتي ينال معه بطولتي الدوري والكأس.   

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*المريخ قد سيستعيد جهود مهاجميه عبد الحميد السعودى ومحمد عثمان هنو فى هذه المباراة ويفقد خدمات راجى عبد العاطي بالايقاف ومهدي بن ضيف الله الذي غادر الي بلاده للاستشفاء، وقد فاجأ الالماني كروجر الجميع بابعاده اللاعب التونسى  هيثم المرابط عن البعثة.
*

----------


## تينا

*الله يبعد العوارض وينصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## حبيب الزعيم

*المباراة الساعة كم هل فعلا منقولة على السودان ام سنعانى بنفس طريقة مباراة الامل
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*أوردت صحيفة الصدي الصادرة هذا الصباح التشكيله المتوقع أن تخوض بها فرقة المريخ مباراة اليوم وهي

رمزي صالح
 نجم الدين .. محمد علي سفاري  .. طارق مختار
 موسى الزومه ..بدر الدين قلق ..نصر الدين الشغيل .. سعيدالسعودي 
 مصعب عمر ..عبدالكريم النفطي  ..ياسر الديبه
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*وتشير الترشيحات الي أن الطريقة المتوقعة هي طريقة 3-5-2
حيث يحرس المرمي رمزى
 وفى الدفاع سفارى ونجم الدين وطارق مختار
 فى  الاطراف موسى الزومة وبدرالدين قلق 
وفى الوسط نصر الدين الشغيل وسعيدالسعودي وعبدالكريم النفطى
 وفى الهجوم يلعب مصعب عمر وياسر  الديبه 
*

----------


## محمد عماد

*ده كلام صحيح 
ربنا يوفقنا
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حبيب الزعيم
					

المباراة الساعة كم هل فعلا منقولة على السودان ام سنعانى بنفس طريقة مباراة الامل





الاخ حبيب الزعيم..سلامات يا غالي
الرجاء مراجعة بداية البوست

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ
انتصار المريخ اليوم بنتيجة جيدة سيكون بداية لصحوة مريخية لن تنطفئ ابدا باذن الله
*

----------


## ود عثمان

*بالتوفيق للزعيم اليوم
*

----------


## عامر بحيري

*"نتمني من الله ان يوفق فتية المريخ الاشاوس لنيل نقاط المبارة الثلاثة دون اي تفريط 
والعمل بجد ومسؤلية للدفاع عن الشعار العظيم  ا واسعاد الجمهور
الواعي والرائع الزي يقف خلف فريقه في كل الظروف ولا يتراجع ولا يرشق اللاعبين بلحجارة 
بل يكون دائما عون لهم عند المحن ويفرح معهم في حالة النصر فليكن اليوم احد ايام نصرنا 
وبهجتنا 
نتمني ان يعمل اصحاب القرار في نادينا العظيم بما فيه خيرا للنادي وسمعته القارية والمحلية 
وان نكون نحن كجمهور بقدر عظمة نادينا وعشقنا الابدي 
دمتم يا جمهور المريخ وعاشت النجمة فوق في السماء

((كوني الكلمة لصمت الليل وكوني النجمة))
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*التشكيلة فيها منو ؟
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اللهم انصر المريخ 
اللهم انصر الزعيم
اللهم انصر الصفوة
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*بدء الاستديو التحليلي بقناة قوون وأفاد المذيع هيثم محمد علي من داخل أستاد كسلا بأن الفريقين داخل ارضية الميدان ويجريان عملية الاحماء. 

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مهدي محمد عبد الماجد
					

التشكيلة فيها منو ؟





رمزي صالح
 نجم الدين .. محمد علي سفاري  .. طارق مختار
 موسى الزومه ..بدر الدين قلق 
نصر الدين الشغيل .. سعيدالسعودي .. مصعب عمر
 عبدالكريم النفطي  ..حمدالشجرة

*

----------


## احمر لون الدم

*الحمدلله صورة المصدر جات لرمدااان
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*سفاري كابتن المريخ فى هذه المباراه
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*بسم الله بدأنا
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اولركنية للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*رمزي في حراسة المرمي
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*اللهم انصر المريخ ...
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*جمهور قليل للمبارة
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الزومة انفراد وتطول علي مصعب عمر
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*المريخ بتنظيم 4-4-2
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*المبارة علي قناة قووون الهلالية
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

المبارة علي قناة قووون الهلالية



من نحسها رفضت تبرمج في الدش
                        	*

----------


## ابومحمد البركة

*http://goansport.tv/goan.html

رابط قون
*

----------


## نزار احمد

*كم النتيجة
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*اريع ركنيات في 16 دقيقة
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*انصرنا يا رب 
كل شيئ موجود ما عدا الهدف لاكنه جاى باذن الله
*

----------


## نزار احمد

*النتيجة يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*إلى الأن صفر صفر
تابعوا على قناة قون

http://goansport.tv/goan.html

بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## نزار احمد

*افيدونا بالنتيجة
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*قلق النفطى والشغيل لاعبين مباراة كبيره 
21 دقيقة والنتيجة سلبية
*

----------


## نزار احمد

*رابط قوون ماشغال
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هذا هو اسلوب كروجر 
ضغط متواصل في الشوط الاول 
وتسجيل الاهداف في الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## نزار احمد

*كم الدقيقة
                        	*

----------


## نزار احمد

*في جديد ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*كور مريحة للمهاجمين معدومة بالرغم من كثرة هجمات المريخ
*

----------


## احمدحلفا

*بالتوفيق للزعيم ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*كرة خطيرة من حمد الشجرة
تمر بالقرب من القائم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*الدقيقة
40
صفر صفر
                        	*

----------


## احمدحلفا

*خطيره من حامد الشجره تمر جوار القائم
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الي متي تضيع الاهداف من اقدام لاعبي المريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*يا رب هدف قبل نهاية الشوط الأول
هجوم وسيطة من المريخ لكن دون جدوى
المرغني يعتمد على تقفيل المنطقة والاعتماد على المرتدات
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*قووون لللمريخ
قلق
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*انعل ابو التحكيم السوداني
وضربة جزاء للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*قووووووون
وضربة جزاء للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*هدف ملغى وضربة جزاء
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الحكم ينقض هدف صحيح للمريخ 
ويحتسب له ضربة جزاء ترضية للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*هدف اول للمريخ ملغى بدون سبب وضربة جزاء للمريخ
*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*الحاصل شنو؟
البث بيقطع
حالتي فرحتا
قايلا قون وحسب لينا بيلنتي

يعني هسي لغو الهدف ولا شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*النفطي وضرب في القائم
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

* تابع اللقاء  مباشرة على قناة قوون 

اضغط هنا  
*

----------


## احمدحلفا

*كالعاده النفطى ضيع ضربة الجزاء
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ضربة جزاء مهدرة من النفطى الدقيقة 44
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*نقول شنو ياجماعة
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*بهذه الطريقة المريخ لم ينل كأس الدوري
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*العارضة مرة اخرى
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*انتو حكم الراية الثاني اسمو منو 
دة جلفوطي معفن
                        	*

----------


## احمدحلفا

*نقول شنو ابت تخش 

الله يكون فى العون
                        	*

----------


## ابومحمد البركة

*ربنا يستر 
من القائم الايسر
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*الله كريم 

إن بعد العسر يسر
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*دقيتين بدل ضائع رجل الخط الثانى عاقب المريخ كثيرا برفع الراية بدون اى سبب
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*رابط قناة قون

http://goansport.tv/goan.html
للمتابعة
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*المحيرني لماذا تم الغاء هدف قلق الصحيح
                        	*

----------


## ابومحمد البركة

*هدف صحيح 100%
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شوط اول جميل وكمية من الفرص ضايعة ولكن التعويض ممكن فى شوط اللعب الثانى 
الزومة وسعيد السعودى اقلهم عطاء 
رجل الراية الثانى بالغ كتير
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*كم كـــــــــــــــــــــــم
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مكتفه !!!!
*

----------


## احمر لون الدم

*بدرالدين عبالقادر دة عايز واحد مجاهد عشان يعرف قيمة المريخ تفووووووووووو علي التحكيم في البلد دي
*

----------


## احمدحلفا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

مكتفه !!!!



 
مربوطه ولا نقول شنو
:enfjaar:
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*عارض المريخ, مبارك علي حسين, محي الدين طه أحمد, مريخابي مووووت, مصعب الشايقي, الأبيض ضميرك, ابراهيم تاج الدين, ابومحمد البركة, ابواخلاص, احمد الحلفاوى, احمد الدباسي, احمدحلفا, احمر لون الدم, بدوري, kakoool, looly, wadalhaja, ود الحلة, ود كيلا, نزار احمد, طارق حامد
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

مكتفه !!!!



قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

((واعلم ان الأمة لو اجتمعت على ان ينفعوك بشيء لن ينفعوك بشيء الا قد كتبه  الله لك وان الامة لو اجتمعت على ان يضروك بشيء لن يضروك بشيء الا قد كتبه  الله عليك)) رواه الترمذي 

وكما قال الله سبحانه وتعالى على لسان سيدنا   محمد النبي المختار. رفعت الأقلام وجفت الصحف
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*شوط اول تعادلي .
ومظهر المريخ مشرف
نقض هدف للمريخ صحيح
اضاعة ضربة جزاء للنفطي
                        	*

----------


## Wad Atbara

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
*

----------


## Wad Atbara

*حظ غرييييييييييييييييييييييب
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الاستيدو التحليلى 
اسماعيل عطا المنان اللى فى البر عوام  هذا ما ذهب اليه 
لقطة الهدف الملغى هى اهم حدث ولكن العطا قال ده ما بيخصنا وده شغل الحكم 
محمد موسى مباراة بين دفاع المرغنى وفريق المريخ 
استديو بخس
الشوط الاول بدأ
دخول وارغو

*

----------


## ود كيلا

*تمنياتنا بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*الرشيد ده وهم
نحن ناقصين ياخ
الكورة مع سفاري وشابكنا ليك وارقو وارقو
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الكورة قون باك
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*خروج الزومة ودخول وارغو 
بداية الشوط الثانى كما بدات المباراة هجوم ضد دفاع
*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*مجهود كبير من حمد الشجرة
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*النفطي يسدد ويستلم الحارس
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*تسديييييييدة قوية من النفطي 
ولكن الحارس يستلم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*خطيرة للمرغني
تمر بسلام
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*مفروض كرت أحمر يا حكم يا .............
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*يا رب هدف للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*المريخ يجبر المرغني علي التراجع

*

----------


## Wad Atbara

*منصورين بإذن الله
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*معقولة زي وارغو دة يعيروهو
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*راسيه النفطي يتم تحويلها وائل كورنر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*خطيرة من النفطي وركنية للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الدقيقة 8 الشوط الثانة والنتيجة بيضاء 
هدف ضايع من النفطى وركنية
*

----------


## yassirali66

*وارغو خطيره شمال وائل
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*تهديفه من وارغو
وضربة مرمى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*يا رب نصرك
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*يا رب هدف
لا بد من تسجيل هدف في أول ربع ساعه
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*هجوم ضاغط للمريخ وعامل اللياقه هو الفيصل
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*ركنية للمريخ
يارب
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*ركنيه للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*انتو ما في واحد يشوت من برة الخط
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*ماشي وين يا وارقو
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*هجمات مرتدة فيها خطورة من المرغني
وتعامل كويس لدفاع المريخ من سفاري وطارق
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*هدف هدف هدف
هدف مريخي رائع
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*قوووون النفطي النفطي
                        	*

----------


## احمدحلفا

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*قووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*قوون النفطى
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*النفطي  النفطي  النفطي
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووون على الطائر
النفطي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*النفطي يا نفطي
يا سلاااااااااااااام ياخ
بعد ده بتفتح إن شاء الله
قلت لازم يجي هدف قبل الربع ساعة
والحمد لله هدف في الدقيقة
16
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*قووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*من اجمل اهداف الدوري الممتاز
*

----------


## ميدو1

*قوووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*هجمه ميرغناويه خطيره تمر بسلام

*

----------


## ود الحلة

*الله ستر الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*لا بد من الاستمرار في الضغط
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*نفطي يا معلم
ما شاء لله لمحات جميلة من لاعبي المريخ
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*سيطره مريخيه كامله

*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*حمد الشجرة ونجم الدين
مجهود كبير
وفي انتظار تحركات مصعب
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*20 دقيقه 1-0 للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## Wad Atbara

*اااااحلى هدف
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*ركنية للميرغني
الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*لاعبين من الميرغني علي الارض وفارق اللياقه بات واضحا

*

----------


## Wad Atbara

*الحمد لله وإن شاء الله الثاني
*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*العجب بديلا لحمد الشجرة
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*العجب العجب العجب
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*دخول فيصل العجب
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*خروج حمد الشجرة ودخول ممتع الملاعب [glint]العجب[/glint]
*

----------


## الجرافى كومر

*يا اخواننا انا قاعد فى المكتب لا تلفزيون لا شىء ... حتى الاذاعة الرياضية ابت تفتح معاى ..
شتوا لى كم رابط كدة اشوف الكورة
*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*الجرافي تعال هنا

http://goansport.tv/goan.html
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*المريخ يسيطر علي المبارة
ويفرض اسلوبة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*تابلوهات حلوة من النفطي والعجب
يا رب الهدف التاني
                        	*

----------


## احمر لون الدم

*نجم الدين نجمااااااااااااااا 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*تماس كسلاوي

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*فاول مع وارغو
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*فاول مع وارغو في مكان ممتاز
يلا يا النفطي ولا العجب أو قلق
مكان ممتاز للتسجيل
يا رب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*عجببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*هدف ثاني
  مريخي رائع
*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*قووووون  العجب
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*العجب واجمل الاهداف
من كرة ثابتة
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*العجب العجب والقوووووووووووون الثاني
                        	*

----------


## احمر لون الدم

*عجججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججي
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*انا قلت شنو 

العجب العجب العجب
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الدقيقة 28 هدف للمريخ ثانى من العجب
*

----------


## احمدحلفا

*العجــــــــــــــــــــــ  قووووووووووووووووووووووووون   ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــب
*

----------


## yassirali66

*المريخ 2
الميرغني0

*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*بسم الله ما شاء الله
والحمد لله
كل هدف أحلى من التاني
الشكر لله كثيرا
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*كروجر ينجح في شوط المدربين بسبب تبديلاتة الجيدة
                        	*

----------


## احمر لون الدم

*والله الحق والعدل سفاري ولا كلمة الليلة
*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*الرشيد والمبررات
                        	*

----------


## الجرافى كومر

*ما شايف المباراة ولا سامعها ... بس زى بنزين الميرغنى كمل
*

----------


## yassirali66

*بدأت لياقه الميرغني في التراجع

*

----------


## احمر لون الدم

*غايتو انا قنعت من خيرا في وارغو مع الف سلامة قطر عجيب
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*بعد الهدف الثانى لاعبوا المريخ يؤخرون الكورة فى الدفاع 
لابد من اضافة هدف ثالث لان المرغنى استسلم للواقع 
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*مخالفة لصالح الميرغني
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*ركنيه للميرغني

*

----------


## ود الحلة

*ركنية للميرغني
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*حالة انفراد للمريخ مهدره
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*النفطي يضيع هدف
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*النفطي يهدر كره للمريخ

*

----------


## Wad Atbara

*[marq="6;up;3;alternate"]الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله [/marq]
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*وارغو قلق النفطى كور متبادلة جميلة
الدقيقة 36 والنتيجة 2 صفر
*

----------


## yassirali66

*نقترب من نهاية المباره تقدم المريخ2

*

----------


## yassirali66

*النفطي لواغو يستلم الحارس

*

----------


## yassirali66

*ركنيه للمريخ

*

----------


## ود الحلة

*ركنية للزعيم 

التالت يارب
                        	*

----------


## Wad Atbara

*اتوقع زيادة من الاهداف
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*كورة سهلة ضايعة لوارغو
الرشيد يعزى الهزيمة لليلقة لاعبى المرغنى
الدقيقة 38 والنتيجة 2 صفر
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*خروج النفطي ودخول السعودي
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*السعودى بدلا من النفطى الدقيقة 41
*

----------


## yassirali66

*احتفاظ بالكرات المريخيه

*

----------


## yassirali66

*اوف سايد قلق
                        	*

----------


## Wad Atbara

*الحمد لله وإن شاء الله الثالث
*

----------


## yassirali66

*حالة اعياء واضح للميرغني الدقبقه45 الشوط الثاني
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*رجال الخطوط يبالغون فى احتساب التسللات للمريخ 
الرشيد ما زال يحكى عن لياقة لاعبى المرغتى 
الدقيقة 43
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*3  دقائق وقت بدل ضائع 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اها الصورة مالا كمان
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*انقطاع الصوره من المصدر

*

----------


## ود الحلة

*الحمد لله الحمد لله 

قطعوها مالم
                        	*

----------


## Wad Atbara

*الحمدلله ... منتصرين دوما باذن الله
*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*مافي زول في الاستاد يدينا التفاصيل
الفاول ده جاء قون ولا كيف؟
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*انتهت الحمد لله 

2 /0 للزعيم 

اخر الزمن بقينا تراجف من الميرغني
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*مبرووووووووووووكين على النتيجة يا صفوة
*

----------


## احمر لون الدم

*قون والحقد قطعوها وفي عينكم غالبين 
*

----------


## ود كيلا

*ملايييييييييين مبرووووووووووك
رغم الظروف والعوارض
نحمدالله كثيراً
                        	*

----------


## ابومحمد البركة

*الف مبرووووووووووووك لكل الصفوة
*

----------


## حسن بشير

*مبرووووووك
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*الف مليون مبرووك
المريخ هو المريخ
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*الف مبروك فوز  ومستحق
*

----------


## Wad Atbara

*ألف مبروك الفوز و الحمد لله أولاً و أخيراً
*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*مبروك الثلاثة نقاط وعقبال كأس الدوري يا صفوة 
*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*ابراهيم تاج الدين, مبارك علي حسين, محمد العليقي, محي الدين طه أحمد, مريخابي مووووت, الأبيض ضميرك, ابومحمد البركة, ابواخلاص, ابوبكر, احمد الحلفاوى, احمد الدباسي, احمد عتيق, احمدحلفا, احمر لون الدم, تيناا, jafaros, kakoool, mub25, سارق الفرح, صخر, Wad Atbara, wadalhaja, وليد المريخابى, نصرالدين أحمد علي الف مبروك
                        	*

----------


## الطيب شاور

*مبروك فوز مستحق 
ويجب الإستعداد الافضل فالسوكرتا ليس كالمراغنة فالأخير مستواه متواضع 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*لاعبوا المريخ قدموا فى هذه المباراة مردودا ممتازا
كلام معلق المباراة عن لياقة لاعبى المرغنى لا يقلل من مستوى لاعبى المريخ
الاستعداد لمباراة بورتسودان واجب على كل صفوة وبالاخص لاعبى المريخ منذ اليوم 
*

----------


## الطيب شاور

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 24 (24 عضو و 0 ضيف)  
الطيب شاور, مبارك علي حسين, محمد العليقي, محي الدين طه أحمد, مريخابي مووووت, الأبيض ضميرك, ابراهيم تاج الدين, ابومحمد البركة, ابواخلاص, ابوبكر, احمد الحلفاوى, احمد الدباسي, احمد عتيق, احمدحلفا, احمر لون الدم, تينا, jafaros, kakoool, mub25, صخر, Wad Atbara, wadalhaja, وليد المريخابى, نصرالدين أحمد علي  

جلسة في الحرمين
*

----------


## ابوبكر

*الاداء جميل يا صفوة والكورة ممتعة ، كل اللاعبين لعبوا بصورة جميلة وكروجر اوضح انه مدرب كبير، مبروك لكل الصفوة مع مزيد من التقدم انشأ الله
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*الحمدلله اللذى نصرنا
واحبط اللذين كانو ينتظرون 
تعثرنا يا ما انت كريم يارب

مين اللى بعدو....
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الطيب شاور
					

مبروك فوز مستحق 
ويجب الإستعداد الافضل فالسوكرتا ليس كالمراغنة فالأخير مستواه متواضع 





مربوحة إن شاء الله
 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الاستديو التحليلى بعد المباراة  (وبالمناسبة القناة دة ما بفتحها الا يكون المريخ لاعب )
عطا المنان دخول وارغو رجح كفة المريخ 
مقدم الاستديو لياقة لاعبى المرغنى
محمد موسى كان على كروجر بدء المباراة بوارغو وليس حمد الشجرة 
قنا لا تستحق المشاهدة بجد متين يكون لينا قناة خاصة 
ربنا يدينا الى فى مرادنا غدا باذن الله
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					


ربنا يدينا الى فى مرادنا غدا باذن الله







آميـــــــــــــــــــــن يا رب العالمين

*

----------


## yassirali66

*منتصرين دوما باذن الله
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مبرووووووووك 
اللهم نصرك فى كل المباريات المتبقية
بما فيها مباراة الرشاريش !!
*

----------


## Deimos

*الحمد لله حمداً كثيراً طيباً مباركاً ...

ألف مليون مبروك للزعيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم ...

كورنر :
العـــــــــــــــــجب حبيبي ...
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مباراة    جميله   وممتعه   ولاعبى   الزعيم    لعبوا   بمسؤولية    وأجمل   ماقى   الماتش   الأهداف   كل   هدف   يحكى   عن   الروعه   والجمال  

مليوووووووووووووووووووون   مبروووووووووووووووووك   وعقبال    الأحتفال   بالدورى   والكاس
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الطيب شاور
					

يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 24 (24 عضو و 0 ضيف) 
الطيب شاور, مبارك علي حسين, محمد العليقي, محي الدين طه أحمد, مريخابي مووووت, الأبيض ضميرك, ابراهيم تاج الدين, ابومحمد البركة, ابواخلاص, ابوبكر, احمد الحلفاوى, احمد الدباسي, احمد عتيق, احمدحلفا, احمر لون الدم, تينا, jafaros, kakoool, mub25, صخر, wad atbara, wadalhaja, وليد المريخابى, نصرالدين أحمد علي 

جلسة في الحرمين



الضيوف راحو وين ما أكرمتوهم ولا شنو ؟؟؟

كورنر :
العـــــــــــــــــــــــجب حبيبي ...
*

----------


## مريخابي صميم

*ترليوووون مبروك الانتصار المريخي المستحق والى الامام باذن الله ومنتصرين دوما
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

مبرووووووووك 
اللهم نصرك فى كل المباريات المتبقية
بما فيها مباراة الرشاريش !!



ان شاء الله
وتكون بداية الانتصارات
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*مبرووووووووووووك ياصفوة وان استمرار الانتصارات
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*حضرت المباراة من داخل الزريبة وكم استمتعت بها 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

حضرت المباراة من داخل الزريبة وكم استمتعت بها 



ياأنكل درب الزريبه ده بي وين؟
مواصلات عاديه ولا تاكسي؟
ما تورينا شق الديار علم....
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*حرررررررررررررررررررررم
ياغندور المنتدي من غيرك ماليهو طعم.
*

----------


## alhawii

*مبروووووك أنتصار ولا أحلى وللأمام مريخنا
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*الف مبروك الفوز عقبال الممتاز
*

----------


## جواندي

*ما طلعت من الكجوجاب والحمدلله
                        	*

----------

